# Are you giving up BJs for lent?



## Methuselah (Nov 24, 2014)

Lent is upon us. Are you giving up BJs for lent this year?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Nope. Alcohol with another TAMster.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

We got married and my wife suddenly became a Xegan.....giving up all meat that belongs to xenote. So that is about 29 years of lent...got to give her credit in sticking to her belief. 😉


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

F. no. That option wasn't on your poll.


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)

larry.gray said:


> F. no. That option wasn't on your poll.


This.


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

My wife gave them up for marriage. In 20 years of marriage, I might have received 5 or 6.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Ummm - yes?

I have no intention of giving any blowjobs during Lent.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Cletus said:


> Ummm - yes?
> 
> I have no intention of giving any blowjobs during Lent.


Welcome back, Cletus.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

When did lent start again? So far my wife is giving them up.


----------



## Gert B Frobe (May 6, 2011)

No, I'm giving up lent for bj's.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Only on Fridays


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Not really an issue for us since we use Costco :grin2:


----------

